# Eure Meinungen für Dänemark



## Thymallus93 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Community, 

wir fahren im Juni 9 Tage nach Dänemark zum Dorschangeln, da die letzten Jahre nicht mehr den gewünschten Erfolg brachten, haben wir uns entschieden unsere Angelei umzustellen. 

Wir wollen uns modernisieren und eventuell auch mit Echolot bzw. GPS Angeln. 

Wir haben zu 4t ein 7m Leihboot, wo sich meines Erachtens schon das erste Problem ergibt. Wie befestige ich den Geber richtig an einem Leihboot ohne es zu beschädigen, ebenso das Echolot, und die Kabel. Ist sowas überhaupt sinnvoll sich für ein Leihboot anzuschaffen? 

Vom Gerät dachten wir an den Garmin Striker 4, da wir wie gesagt nur Hobbyangler sind und kein Vermögen ausgeben wollen.


Wir hoffen generell darauf mit GPS-Punkte, wo wir Fangplätze speichern können den. Fangerfolg zu erhöhen, ebenso mit dem Fischfinder die besagten Angelplätze erstmal zu finden. Denkt ihr dass sich das ganze überhaupt Lohnt, was gäbe es noch für Alternativen? 

Und eine Frage zum Schluss, muss man sich bei dem Gerät zusätzlich Kartenmaterial kaufen oder ist das "Angelfertig"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Meinungen für Dänemark*

Ist da bei dem Boot (immerhin 7 m) kein Echolot mit drauf?
So kenn ich das normalerweise...

Es gibt zig Lösungen für Aussenbefestigungen, aber wenn Du selber schon sagst, eher als wenige Male Hobby und daher nicht zu teuer, da wirds schwierig.

Was Gutes kostet da einfach..

Da kannste mal stöbern:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echolote-GPS/Geberstangen-Saugnaepfe---495_1456.html


----------



## Thymallus93 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Meinungen für Dänemark*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, leider ist auf dem Boot nicht's. installiert. 

Danke für den Link, so eine Geberstange mit dem Schraubgewinde hinterlässt keine Beschädigungen am Boot und ist vermutlich besser als eine Saugnapfhalterung oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Meinungen für Dänemark*

GIbt verschiedenne Systeme (mit Klemmen und mit Schrauben), da musste einfach da mal anrufen, die sind kompetent und helfen gerne.


----------



## Thymallus93 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Meinungen für Dänemark*

Ok Dankeschön, dann werd ich mich da Morgen gleich mal beraten lassen, hab gesehen, dass die den garmin striker 4 auch im Angebot haben, eventuell kann ich dann gleich alles von denen beziehen. 

Lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Meinungen für Dänemark*

aber gleich KLAR sagen, um was es Dir geht, und dass ihr das nicht oft braucht und nicht viel Geld ausgeben wollt.
Nur wer Klartext redet, kriegt was er will...


----------



## Multe (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Meinungen für Dänemark*

Neue Elektronik ist sehr wichtig um Erfolg zu haben. Da hilft aber auch  schon ein kleines Hand - GPS mit Seekarte. Ich benutze neben dem kleinen  Hand - GPS ( Magellan GPS 320 ist jetzt 15 Jahre alt ) auch noch ein Handgerät ( H2oC )mit Seekarte und ein Laptop  mit der FUGAWI Marine ENC Software.
An einem 7m Leihboot müsste aber  ein Echolot vorhanden sein und bei fast allen Verleihern ist auch  Kartenmaterial mit dabei - so sollte es jedenfalls bei einem seriösem  Verleiher sein.
Ich denke, die schlechten Erfolge liegen in erster  Linie an den mangelnden Ortskenntnissen und den Umgang mit den neuen  Angeltechniken.
Meiner Meinung nach muss man sein Revier bis auf  kleinste Untiefe genau kennen. Man muss - wenn möglich - täglich Kontakt  zu den dänischen Anglern und auch zu den ortsansässigen Fischern haben,  denn nur so kann man das Gebiet kennenlernen.
Natürlich geht das nicht von heute auf Morgen.
Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen wo ihr in DK angeln wollt, denn so könntst du gebietsbezogene Infos bekommen - event. auch GPS - Daten


----------



## Carptigers (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Meinungen für Dänemark*

Schau dir mal die Skrubbe Geberstange an. 
Die hat bei mir bis jetzt an jedes Leihboot gepasst.


----------



## mirko.nbg (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Meinungen für Dänemark*

Soweit ich weiß kann man auch den Geber in ein eimer Wasser ins Boot legen,so sagt meine Beschreibung,sollte auch funktionieren....
Für Seekarten habe ich mir ein 18 Zoll Tablet mit GPS Funktion gekauft(70Euro) und die App von Dalius Klasing runtergeladen und für 20 Euro das entsprechende Kartenmaterial Gedownloadet.

Gruss Mirko


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Meinungen für Dänemark*

So ne Geberstange ist recht schnell aus 4kant Alu hergestellt. Sogar teleskopierbar, wenn ineinander gesteckt. (mit verschiedenen Querschnitten) Die Materialstärke richtet sich nach der Länge und der gefahrenen Bootsgeschwindigkeit, da der Druck auf dem im Wasser liegenden Geber doch recht groß werden kann.

Die Klemmen mit einer dünnen Holzunterlage (innen und außen) versehen und die Druckstellen sind vermieden.


----------

